# Spider-Man: Far From Home - International Teaser Trailer mit deutschem Ton



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Januar 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Spider-Man: Far From Home - International Teaser Trailer mit deutschem Ton* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Spider-Man: Far From Home - International Teaser Trailer mit deutschem Ton*


----------



## Bluntasia (15. Januar 2019)

Einfach nur noch Ekelhaft wie das alles ausgeschlachtet wird.


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2019)

Den letzten Spiderman Film welche ich gesehen habe war "Homecoming" der war nicht schlecht.
Aber dieser animierte da weiß ich nicht was ich davon halten soll.


----------



## AntiFanboy (16. Januar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Den letzten Spiderman Film welche ich gesehen habe war "Homecoming" der war nicht schlecht.
> Aber dieser animierte da weiß ich nicht was ich davon halten soll.



ich kann echt nicht verstehen, wie man homecoming gut finden kann

mmn der schlechteste spiderman aller zeiten
allein der unsympathische schauspieler - ich mein der sieht aus wie 12, den kann man doch nicht ernst nehmen


----------



## RyzA (16. Januar 2019)

AntiFanboy schrieb:


> ich kann echt nicht verstehen, wie man homecoming gut finden kann
> 
> mmn der schlechteste spiderman aller zeiten
> allein der unsympathische schauspieler - ich mein der sieht aus wie 12, den kann man doch nicht ernst nehmen


Tja, dann stehst du mit deiner Meinung wohl ziemlich alleine da

Spider-Man: Homecoming (2017) - Rotten Tomatoes

Spider-Man: Homecoming (2017) - IMDb

Und auch mit denen ich zusammen Kino war... Freund & unsere Söhne fanden den gut.


----------



## redfield (16. Januar 2019)

Joa, sieht eben aus wie schon hundert Mal zuvor gesehen. Die Superhelden Filme bestehen fast alle nur noch aus austauschbaren, oder immer gleichen Locations, tonnenweise CGI und green screen. Damals waren Effekte teuer und aufwändig, weshalb man sie vereinzelt eingestreut. Inzwischen ist es eher umgekehrt. Bevor man sich die Mühe macht und irgendwas per Hand erstellt, oder tatsächlich filmt, wird es einfach digital generiert. Sei es Landschaft, Charaktere, Effekte...oder direkt alles. 

Teilweise ist in Szenen moderner Hollywood Filme dieser Art rein gar nichts mehr echt im Bild. Für Hirn und Auge wirkt die komplette Szene somit unglaubwürdig...da man suggestiv wahrnimmt, dass es sich hier um CGI handelt. Wirkt alles austauschbar und überladen. 

Spiderman Homecoming war ganz lustig, aber ne Woche später auch wieder vergessen. Für mich inzwischen nur mehr vom gleichen.



AntiFanboy schrieb:


> ich mein der sieht aus wie 12, den kann man doch nicht ernst nehmen



Genau das war der Grund, weshalb Sony ihn genommen hat. Spider-Man war im original 17 Jahre alt und sowohl Tobey Maguire (43), als auch Andrew Garfield (35) sind einfach viel zu alt, um ihn über weitere Jahre zu verkörpern. Egal ob eigene Filme, oder Avengers...er muss deutlich jünger sein, als seine Kollegen. Der Schauspieler ist 22 Jahre alt und geht auch als 17 durch. Warum die Wahl genau auf ihn fiel, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## AntiFanboy (16. Januar 2019)

> Tja, dann stehst du mit deiner Meinung wohl ziemlich alleine da



so what?
geschmäcker sind verschieden, ich fand den film abgrundtief schlecht
auch die leute, mit denen ich mir den film angesehn habe, so what 



> Genau das war der Grund, weshalb Sony ihn genommen hat. Spider-Man war im original 17 Jahre alt und sowohl Tobey Maguire (43), als auch Andrew Garfield (35) sind einfach viel zu alt, um ihn über weitere Jahre zu verkörpern. Egal ob eigene Filme, oder Avengers...er muss deutlich jünger sein, als seine Kollegen. Der Schauspieler ist 22 Jahre alt und geht auch als 17 durch. Warum die Wahl genau auf ihn fiel, weiß ich nicht.



klar ist es verständlich nen jüngeren zu nehmen, sodass dieser noch "altern" kann.
dennoch find ich die wahl mit dem aktuellen schauspieler ziemlich daneben
kann ich halt nicht für voll nehmen, dass püpchen


----------



## RyzA (16. Januar 2019)

AntiFanboy schrieb:


> so what?
> geschmäcker sind verschieden, ich fand den film abgrundtief schlecht
> auch die leute, mit denen ich mir den film angesehn habe, so what


Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Das ist auch gut so.
Aber man muß einen Film auch nicht komplett schlecht machen und sollte etwas objektiv bleiben. 
Weil so schlecht wie du ihn darstellst ist er beim besten Willen nicht.


----------



## Rizzard (16. Januar 2019)

Also ich konnte mit Homecomming auch nichts anfangen.
Fand ihn recht langweilig.
Zudem finde ich die Verbindung zu Tony Stark nicht so toll. Jetzt hat der Anzug schon ne eigene A.I.


----------



## AntiFanboy (16. Januar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Das ist auch gut so.
> Aber man muß einen Film auch nicht komplett schlecht machen und sollte etwas objektiv bleiben.
> Weil so schlecht wie du ihn darstellst ist er beim besten Willen nicht.



hab ja nicht gesagt dass es ******* ist
nur von allen spiderman filmen, die ich gesehen hab, ist dass der, der mir am wenigsten gefällt

aber mal sehen, werd dem noch ne chance geben
sollte er mir jedoch wieder nicht gefallen, wird dass der letzte spiderman (mit dem schauspieler) sein, den ich mir im kino ansehe


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Januar 2019)

Grundsätzlich finde ich den Trailer ganz gut.
Aber der extreme CGI Bombast der aktuellen Superhelden Filme nervt mitunter etwas.
Als die Superhelden Filme wieder in Mode kamen, seien es X-Men, Tobey Spidey oder Batman Begins, da war ich wirklich begeistert. Aber mittlerweile muss ja mindestens eine ganze Stadt in Schutt und Asche gelegt werden, besser noch die ganze Erde in Gefahr sein, und wenn die nicht mehr reicht gleich das ganze Universum. Ich würde mir bei diesen Filmen wieder mehr Zwischenmenschliches und deutlich weniger CGI Zerstörungswut wünschen.


----------

